# I found where all the fish went



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

These guys caught them 









Was posted on the flora-bama fishing Rodeo page


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Reminds me of those pictures of "the good old days"


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the big fish a Goliath grouper?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^Warsaw

That's a beatdown right there


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Mother of pearl


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like 24 hours of fish cleaning to me. F that, also, that's more edible fish than I've caught in my life lol


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Cleaning all of the trigger fish would be a nightmare. I would make everyone swim back to the ramp if they kept that many triggers.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> Cleaning all of the trigger fish would be a nightmare. I would make everyone swim back to the ramp if they kept that many triggers.


No joke! Send them swimming with their catch!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

WHAT!?!? That's crazy !!!! I agree awesome to catch...nightmare to clean..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sharp knife and a pair of pliers.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a pile of trigger fish!!!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Where did they park the purple contender????

Steve


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You sure that aint Recess??? hahaha they catch fishies like that all the time!!!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

The post says the boat was the Double J


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nope not us!!!! mine and tim's arms would be in a sling after all them triggers. that warsaw is two man job for sure. did hey say what it weighed??


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's JJ Tabors contender the Double J , they are a bunch of fish killers for sure . That's a haul but I would have stopped at about a 1/4 of those triggers.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What kind of snapper is that in the bottom left that is red with the huge yellowtail?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> What kind of snapper is that in the bottom left that is red with the huge yellowtail?


The one with the yellowtail is a yellowtail snapper. The bottom center looks like a stud mangrove!!!! They do catch quite a few yellowtail around the shallow rig structures up here every year .


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

For some strange reason I find myself appalled at the amount of trigger killed but jealous at the same time...


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's an old picture everyone knows that trigger are endangered in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

recess said:


> The one with the yellowtail is a yellowtail snapper. The bottom center looks like a stud mangrove!!!! They do catch quite a few yellowtail around the shallow rig structures up here every year .


Didn't realize that. Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

They are rare but every once in a while you catch a oddball . I actually caught a mutton snapper 2 years back on live bottom outside p-cola that was strange to me. That and I have a spot you can catch black grouper on right now ???? That makes you wonder.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*The rest of the fish*

The rest of the missing fish must be in the belly of that warsaw


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> For some strange reason I find myself appalled at the amount of trigger killed but jealous at the same time...


I'm with you on that one. I don't see the point.

Reminds me of the photos from the 70s with trailers loaded up with reds.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm with you on that one. I don't see the point.
> 
> Reminds me of the photos from the 70s with trailers loaded up with reds.


I could eat that much trigger. One of my favorites. I'll take them over snapper any day of the week! Now cleaning that many?? No way. I would've stopped for that reason alone.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I could eat that much trigger. One of my favorites. I'll take them over snapper any day of the week! Now cleaning that many?? No way. I would've stopped for that reason alone.


We are in agreement on all of that for sure!

It seems a little excessive, though, but that is their point.

Have you ever seen any of the redfish pics that I was alluding to?

Re: triggers. I have spent a good deal of time in Honduras, including my honeymoon. They look down on triggers. I caught one and told my guide (we were fishing out of panga-style boats so it was a no BS setting) how good they are and he looked at me like I was telling him that dog s--t tastes good. That was a good food epiphany.

I am willing to bet any amount that he still feels the same way about triggers.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's another haul from the same boat


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What a waste of fish. Most all of those fish will be given away to their friends and family and at the end of the year will more than likely get thrown away in the trash because it been in the freezer all year. That's why there are limits on fish.

No lie, what a day of fishing. But sure looks like a real pain is the ass to clean. There is no way all that fish will be eaten unless one of them owns a restruant that serves trigger fish and Warsaw grouper daily. With some other groupers and amberjacks. THEN I SEE THE SECOND PICTURE
It will be like at my house when the wife cleans out the freezer. It all goes in the trash because it's taking up to much room. Which is why I only keep a few nice slabs of meat, then give it to my friends that went with me. 
I don't eat a lot of fish, but when I do, it's usually cooked with some other piece of meat I have on the grill. A surf and turf. 
Plus I hate cooking fish because I always over cook it. 
I prefer to let my guests keep everything. Yet they probably at the end of the year end up throwing most of it in the trash. 
Therefore being wasted which I hate to do. If I know nobody much is going to eat one of our fish, I make them turn it loose. My buddies are always wanting to keep all the kings we catch, but I know deep down, they really are not going to eat it all. Turn'm loose if you can. Unless you plan on eating fish 3 times a day for the next year. 
Sorry if anyone disagrees with that. 
I just enjoy a good fishery. If most boats took pictures like that every day, it's going to dent the population and fishing will be crap.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Always thought triggers were some of the fastest to clean...thick skin, few bones, not too big. That Warsaw would take a minute though...


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree i dont get people saying trigers are hard to clean i have cleaned 50 in 45 mins with breaks to sharpen the knife as far as small fish go triger are easy but that warsaw would be a task i would clean all the trigers over that but with that said when were these fish caught and they may be commercial fishing dont hate someone because they caught more in 1 day than u have caught in your life if they didnt break any laws more power to them


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Not trying to stir it up..... but think all that fish was in that 31 contender iced down!!Now that's cooler space.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

good point there i know with the right box u can hold 2000 lbs of mackerel + a captain and 2 lots of the south fla comercial guys use the 31 but add 3 more guys and maybe more fish that is pushing it


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> What a waste of fish. Most all of those fish will be given away to their friends and family and at the end of the year will more than likely get thrown away in the trash because it been in the freezer all year. That's why there are limits on fish.
> 
> No lie, what a day of fishing. But sure looks like a real pain is the ass to clean. There is no way all that fish will be eaten unless one of them owns a restruant that serves trigger fish and Warsaw grouper daily. With some other groupers and amberjacks. THEN I SEE THE SECOND PICTURE
> It will be like at my house when the wife cleans out the freezer. It all goes in the trash because it's taking up to much room. Which is why I only keep a few nice slabs of meat, then give it to my friends that went with me.
> ...



Really good point about the freezer space and the inevitable waste of (some of, if not most of) the meat. Sad, but we all know it happens.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm in awe of their fish catching ability. Does anyone know when this trip was? Just curious?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I'm in awe of their fish catching ability. Does anyone know when this trip was? Just curious?


 Its all about building productive reefs, and plenty of them. Friends and I used to come home with the fish boxes and coolers full, and the deck iced down with fish. We gave away tons of fish to many folks and I doubt any of them went to waste. Most went in the grease instead of a freezer. 
We deployed 240 reefs over 4 years. From 5 to 50 miles out. Big reefs, like crane booms, school buses, cement truck drums, and a ton of huge concrete culverts and junction boxes. 
Fished some of the close smaller reefs last snapper season and they were loaded with 20+ pound Snapper, along with big Gags and Triggers. Don't own a big enough boat to get on the deep stuff anymore. I am sure someone has found them. Enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Big private stuff like that is definitely the ticket. We've got a handful of not so public places of our own that are our bread and butter but they don't produce anything like that. I have had access to a lot of larger material like you dropped but had no way to deploy it so had to pass on the opportunities. Do you fish with these guys?


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

recess said:


> Not trying to stir it up..... but think all that fish was in that 31 contender iced down!!Now that's cooler space.


Now that's interesting. ..


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Big private stuff like that is definitely the ticket. We've got a handful of not so public places of our own that are our bread and butter but they don't produce anything like that. I have had access to a lot of larger material like you dropped but had no way to deploy it so had to pass on the opportunities. Do you fish with these guys?


His name is JJ Tabor... Out of La.... He is one heck of a amazing fisherman... Does a ton of offshore tourneys. He is running a 39' contender but also is building a new 37' Freeman. One of the best wahoo fisherman on the tournament seen...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really see what the big deal is...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## bamafutbal (Jul 30, 2012)

he has a new boat building thread on THT and a link to his Facebook page


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

HOLY!!! Is that a fish or a Volkswagen?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a mess of fish


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Its all about building productive reefs, and plenty of them. Friends and I used to come home with the fish boxes and coolers full, and the deck iced down with fish. We gave away tons of fish to many folks and I doubt any of them went to waste. Most went in the grease instead of a freezer.
> We deployed 240 reefs over 4 years. From 5 to 50 miles out. Big reefs, like crane booms, school buses, cement truck drums, and a ton of huge concrete culverts and junction boxes.
> Fished some of the close smaller reefs last snapper season and they were loaded with 20+ pound Snapper, along with big Gags and Triggers. Don't own a big enough boat to get on the deep stuff anymore. I am sure someone has found them. Enjoy:thumbup:


I'd be glad to take you there. I'll even wear a blindfold. Plus, I'll bring the kids and you'll have as much fun watching them as you will catching fish. They are hilarious on a boat!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

When you say "that's a waste of meat" and in the same paragraph say "I don't eat that much fish" of course that looks like a waste to you. I stack my deep freeze as much as I can. I go through it once a week to plan out meals. I also provide fish for a couple of events each year that I participate in. About twice a year me and my friends have a "clean out the deep freeze party." You get five friends that invite ten people each and I promise you that picture of fish won't last long. You hang out with friends, meet some new friends, and your parties are the hit of the year. 

I honestly don't mean to sound like an ass, but if you are constantly throwing away food out of your freezer, you ain't doing it right.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> When you say "that's a waste of meat" and in the same paragraph say "I don't eat that much fish" of course that looks like a waste to you. I stack my deep freeze as much as I can. I go through it once a week to plan out meals. I also provide fish for a couple of events each year that I participate in. About twice a year me and my friends have a "clean out the deep freeze party." You get five friends that invite ten people each and I promise you that picture of fish won't last long. You hang out with friends, meet some new friends, and your parties are the hit of the year.
> 
> I honestly don't mean to sound like an ass, but if you are constantly throwing away food out of your freezer, you ain't doing it right.




Nailed it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> When you say "that's a waste of meat" and in the same paragraph say "I don't eat that much fish" of course that looks like a waste to you. I stack my deep freeze as much as I can. I go through it once a week to plan out meals. I also provide fish for a couple of events each year that I participate in. About twice a year me and my friends have a "clean out the deep freeze party." You get five friends that invite ten people each and I promise you that picture of fish won't last long. You hang out with friends, meet some new friends, and your parties are the hit of the year.
> 
> I honestly don't mean to sound like an ass, but if you are constantly throwing away food out of your freezer, you ain't doing it right.


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------

